# Zocker Fernseher?



## NiCo-pc (25. Januar 2013)

Ich suche einen Fernseher zum zocken.
Ich habe mir diesen hier herausgesucht Samsung UE32EH5000!
Er hat laut HDTV uk 20ms Input Lag Samsung UE32EH5000/ UE40EH5000 (EH5000) LED TV Review!
Wäre er für Spiele geeignet?
Haben Ferndeher aus Deutschland und uk dasselbe Panel?
Wären 50Hz ein Problem?


----------



## rtechnobase (25. Januar 2013)

Um ihn als erste Wahl zum Zocken zu verwenden, ist er nicht geeignet. eben wegen der Reaktionszeit und dem Inputlag ->Spielen auf dem 46-Zoll-LCD: Praxistest zu Inputlag und Downsampling im Video
Fürs gemütliche Spielen von Dirt 3 oder so auf der Couch nehm ich meinen auch ab und zu mal, aber eben nicht als Hauptbildschirm. Bei 50 Hz müsstest du außerdem immer die max Frames auf 50 begrenzen, um bei deiner 7970 keine Mikroruckler reinzukriegen.


----------



## NiCo-pc (25. Januar 2013)

Danke für de Test.
Das ist aber einer der vll gar nicht so geeigent ist.


----------



## rtechnobase (25. Januar 2013)

Nein, klar. du kannst deinen schon nehmen, wenn du ihn nur nebenher benutzt. Meiner is sicherlich auch nich so sonderlich schnell. Im Endeffekt muss er dir gefallen und zum gemütlichen daddeln auf der Couch is deiner doch in Ordnung.


----------



## Auriale (25. Januar 2013)

als zocker tv find ich den 42pfl3007 oder 4007 von phillips super. deren input lag ist sowas von extrem niedrig das er sogar als pc monitor taugt. dafür hat er nen grauenhaftes menü :p


----------



## NiCo-pc (25. Januar 2013)

Danke, ich habe schon öfter gehört das der 32EH5000 auch gut als Gaming Monitor geeignet ist.
32" oder 40" ?


----------



## NiCo-pc (5. Februar 2013)

Ich habe den 32EH5000!


----------

